# All Digests for Newsletter 2987



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 26, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

First knitted project
FYI on long-tail cast on and other oddments
Which colour?
Recommendations on sock heel
Nice break from stockinette
Wind Spinners
Request from my granddaughter
Necklines on Knitted garments
Webs
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Happy Hippos
Fun baby sweater
Another pale pink baby cardigan
Elephants on parade.
March, 2022, Donated hats for ages newborn to 5 years old
Boris the Bunny (pattern by Gypsycream)
Easter Bunny!
result for cable jersey
Rabbit Version of Sleepy Sid The Teddy Bear (K)
Please pray for Ukraine
A Small Sample Of......
from the Gone But Not Forgotten Collection
Horseshoe cable scarf
African Flower Granny sweater
*Machine Knitting*

Thread Lace Cowl
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

My stunning Hippeastrum
Dogsitting
kk's Friday Guffaws and gorgeousness
Bundyanne - An Italian type dinner. A single serve recipe.
Make the most of life while you can ...
Haven't posted about Bean (the puppy) in awhile, so.....
Google Chrome
Mary 10 rows a day
another update abou dr. visit
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

Knitting Tea Party, Friday 25th March, 2022
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 12th November, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

SOLD Hot red shawl
ISO "Sock Wizard 2.0" software
7 Skeins Vanna Choice - Barley - SOLD
*Links and Resources*

Tilting Block Cardigan for Women, S/M/L (K)
Cabled Cardigan for Women, 28" to 53" (K)
Braided bind off
Claire Inspired Cowl (K)
Muse Summer Top for Women, XS-5X (C)
Tunisian Crochet Spring Sweater for Women, 30" to 62" (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Pot holder
Locating a knit pattern
(T) Stitch Count Individual Entrelac Square
*Other Crafts*

New floors..dearest friend passed and I still don't feel super
Diamond Painting.


----------

